# Already 2years and a half



## abbas047 (23 Sep 2015)

Hi i did my exam more then 2years ago and i did my interview 2-3 months ago and i passed everything my interview my exams my medical check up.. But i still dont get a job offer why is that?


----------



## Leeworthy (23 Sep 2015)

There are lots of factors at play. Background checks take a while to complete. Then there is your security clearance, then merit listing, trade selection and once all.of that is complete, if they find you competitive you may get a job offer.  Also depending on the trade you have chosen it may be closed at the moment. Ie not taking any more applicants at the moment. 

Have you called your career counselor and asked them these questions? That would be my first go to. Call and ask for an application status update. They will be able to tell you what is going on with your file instead of us speculating your situation.


----------



## abbas047 (23 Sep 2015)

Hi, im trying to enlist as Sapeur de Combat for more then 2years i did all my exams even did my final interview 2-3 months ago but i still dont get a job offer. Im wondering what is the "normal" time to get a job offer. Thanks for youre help.


----------



## mariomike (23 Sep 2015)

abbas047 said:
			
		

> Im wondering what is the "normal" time to get a job offer.



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0


----------



## Leeworthy (23 Sep 2015)

I replied on your other post. They don't like it when you post the same question in multiple forums. It's sort of a no no here and I think it is mentioned in the sticky.


----------



## abbas047 (23 Sep 2015)

Oh sorry i didnt see your answer


----------



## abbas047 (23 Sep 2015)

Thank you mariomike, but still it doesnt really help me


----------



## KerryBlue (23 Sep 2015)

It all depends on your score for the CFAT, Medical etc. The average now seems to be about a year, year and a half if your are decently competitive. If you are not you could be in for a long wait. 

If you have been waiting two years, you should check in to make sure that all of your files are up to date, as they may have been closed.


----------



## abbas047 (23 Sep 2015)

I think i did well for the CFAT and for medical im in perfect shape. I called like 3weeks ago and i got 3 different responses 1. I got to whait 1-2 more years. 2. Your filed is confidential... 3. He told me to just whait.  Plus they searched me when i was there to do my exam and they even asked me if i had explosifs or guns on me..


----------



## Leeworthy (23 Sep 2015)

Have you lived in another country? If they have told you that you have to wait. Then you have to wait. I'm assuming from your post that you have lived outside if Canada and they are doing your background check. Can take up to two years I've heard


----------



## abbas047 (23 Sep 2015)

I know thats its easy to say oh its because of my religion and race but just the fact that its taking so long and that one time i had to whait two months because they "lost" my exam and that they searched me and i asked me if i had bombs on me.. But i really think that my religion and race has something to do with the way they deal with me


----------



## abbas047 (23 Sep 2015)

No im born here but im Lebanese


----------



## George Wallace (23 Sep 2015)

abbas047 said:
			
		

> No im born here but im Lebanese



Sorry.  You have to be CANADIAN to join.


----------



## abbas047 (23 Sep 2015)

What do you mean? Im born here... Youre telling me im not Canadian?


----------



## KerryBlue (23 Sep 2015)

abbas047 said:
			
		

> I think i did well for the CFAT and for medical im in perfect shape. I called like 3weeks ago and i got 3 different responses 1. I got to whait 1-2 more years. 2. Your filed is confidential... 3. He told me to just whait.  Plus they searched me when i was there to do my exam and they even asked me if i had explosifs or guns on me..



I would go with door one then. Usually if an applicant is not likely to be successful they get kinda strung along until they give up. Not saying its right or wrong but it happens.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Sep 2015)

abbas047 said:
			
		

> What do you mean? Im born here... Youre telling me im not Canadian?



What did you just say HERE?



			
				abbas047 said:
			
		

> No im born here but im Lebanese



If you are Lebanese, that means you are not Canadian, no matter where you are born.  It means that you emigrated to Lebanon from Canada, and are now a Lebanese citizen -- NOT Canadian.


----------



## faivious (23 Sep 2015)

abbas047 said:
			
		

> I know thats its easy to say oh its because of my religion and race but just the fact that its taking so long and that one time i had to whait two months because they "lost" my exam and that they searched me and i asked me if i had bombs on me.. But i really think that my religion and race has something to do with the way they deal with me



They're not targeting you because of your race.
They make sure to check each person that enters the recruitment centre for weapons or explosives.
As you may or may not know...Being in uniform even in Canada puts a target between your eyes, it's in the CF's best interest to minimize any risks.

They've lost my paperwork, and my friends paperwork plenty of times. It happens, they get recruits every day and it's a firehose down their throats to keep it running.

Also remember one thing! The canadian forces does not owe you a job! So don't just 'expect' to be handed a CADPAT uniform off the bat.
Be patient, because some of my friends had to wait 2-4 years due to constant struggles during their application processes.

And most importantly, don't give up!
If this career is important to you, just wait it out, it's literally the only thing you can do.

Best of wishes!


----------



## abbas047 (23 Sep 2015)

You got it wrong im born in Canada and i been living here my whole life i got a citizenship of Canada not Lebanon. My origins are Lebanese


----------



## abbas047 (23 Sep 2015)

I hope youre right. Thanks faivious


----------



## George Wallace (23 Sep 2015)

abbas047 said:
			
		

> You got it wrong im born in Canada and i been living here my whole life i got a citizenship of Canada not Lebanon. My origins are Lebanese



That is not what you said though.


----------



## abbas047 (23 Sep 2015)

Someone asked me if i lived in another country i said : no im born here but im Lebanese..


----------



## Pwegman (23 Sep 2015)

abbas047 said:
			
		

> I think i did well for the CFAT and for medical I'm in perfect shape. I called like 3weeks ago and i got 3 different responses 1. I got to wait 1-2 more years. 2. Your filed is confidential... 3. He told me to just wait.  Plus they searched me when i was there to do my exam and they even asked me if i had explosives or guns on me..


You THINK you did well , and have you received the answer saying that you're medically fit for military training? Did Garda called you back saying that you're security check is done and everything is fine ? After 2 years , someone can correct me if I'm wrong but i think you have to redo the medical exam . Have you ever been on the merit list? And they say to call them if you don't have any news each 30 days.. not 2 weeks .. bothering them wont help your case. any way if wish you best of luck with the rest of your process .


----------



## abbas047 (23 Sep 2015)

I never said i called them each two weeks... I said i called them 3 weeks ago.  And no i havent got an answer at all


----------



## Pwegman (23 Sep 2015)

abbas047 said:
			
		

> J'appel a tout les 2-3semaines



Weird that's from the french forum and its clearly said that you're calling them each 2  - 3 weeks..... ..


----------



## BinRat55 (24 Sep 2015)

And he started a thread here too:



			
				abbas047 said:
			
		

> Hi i did my exam more then 2years ago and i did my interview 2-3 months ago and i passed everything my interview my exams my medical check up.. But i still dont get a job offer why is that?


----------



## BinRat55 (24 Sep 2015)

Umm... and here...



			
				abbas047 said:
			
		

> Déja deux ans d'attente pour moi


----------



## DAA (24 Sep 2015)

abbas047 said:
			
		

> Hi i did my exam more then 2years ago and i did my interview 2-3 months ago and i passed everything my interview my exams my medical check up.. But i still dont get a job offer why is that?



You would have probably done your medical also at that time.  The medical can take 6-8 weeks before it is approved and returned to your CFRC.  After that, they will start your background checks which can take another 6-8 weeks.  So it's not uncommon to wait 4-6 months after the interview to hear something back, provided you were successfully Merit Listed.

About all you can do at this point, is to stay in contact with your CFRC once every 30-45 days.


----------

